# Maximale Anzahl offener Cursor erreicht



## alaska94 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe ein Oracledatenbank, auf die ich mit Java zugreife.
Ich benutze Threads, weil es ein Programm werden soll, das ständig auf die Datenbank zugreift und Jobs abarbeitet.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung.

"Maximale Anzahl offener Cursor erreicht".

Kann mir einer sagen was diese Fehlermeldung bedeutet und wie ich das Problem beheben kann?


Gruß


----------



## EOB (18. Mai 2007)

hilft dir das etwas weiter?

grüße


----------



## alaska94 (18. Mai 2007)

EOB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hilft dir das etwas weiter?
> 
> grüße



Ja danke das hilft weiter. ICh habe vergessen die Queries zu schließen.
Jetzt habe ich das gemacht und das Problem hat sich erledigt.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Gruß


----------



## EOB (18. Mai 2007)

:toll:  :applaus:


----------

